
CEO of IBM Says Hiring Based on Skills Instead of College Degrees Is Vital - arayh
https://gizmodo.com/ceo-of-ibm-says-hiring-based-on-skills-instead-of-colle-1831977815
======
TheOperator
Sure. A ton of time and energy is wasted for no productive end or real
learning outcomes chasing college credentials.

The issue is presenting companies HR departments real alternatives to college
credentials that perform comparably. Especially for people first entering a
career. Colleges credentials allow employers to outsource the problem of
hiring employees that meet a broad comprehensive standard.

Of course employers care about skills and not credentials. The issue is not
that employers don't value skill. The issue is how do you infer skill? Current
solutions are evidently not adequete to displace the college credential
system.

